# vinbrite filter question



## rrussell (Mar 14, 2009)

Everyone says to filter white wines. I don't plan on making very many but will do one occasionally so I don't want to spent a lot of money on a filter. Does anyone use the vinbrite filter and if so what is your opinion of it. Thanks, Ron


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2009)

I use it, it takes about 45 minutes to run a clear wine through it but does a good job for cheap and like you I dont make many white wines so wasnt willing to spend much on it. Does the job fine.


----------



## rrussell (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks wade, I thought they might be slow but who's in a hurry when making wine. patience, patience, patience.


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought one and filtered two gallon batches. Granted Im new but was really amazed at how clear the wine was.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 6, 2009)

don't use one my self to that extent but when i want to freshen up a bottle to take out (if needed) i run mine through a standard coffee maker filter (funnel shape) so i guess it would work that way also only on a larger scale................


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

It does a great job for the price.


----------

